# OT2 Sight Tape



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

OK...I've stepped into this FS setup big time.  Trying to get an accurate sight tape from OT2...and just can't get there.  I've done the sight radius and peep height measurments...used their calculated arrow speed and the reading from my chrono...the tape just doesn't match the shot-in settings. Any recommendations or ideas?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ignore the programs fps settings....your bow is faster then what Hoyt list so the program is always slow. It's always off 5-8fps for me. 

Also....junk in junk out. Get ONE GREAT MARK. Doesn't matter if it's 20 or 80....all you need is one DEAD ON mark or at least be within a few clicks.

Then put that info in....your shot in marks will be withing a few clicks unless you are doing something wrong. If you can't get it just give me a call one evening and I will walk you through it.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I suggest a 30 and 60 yard mark:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I definitely recommend the marks+clicks method. I usually shoot all 5 marks (I guess I'm retentive that way) and then enter them into the program. Then I keep basing my tape off different marks until I get one that that matches up. The tape I have now is within 2 clicks of every mark all the way down and exact on a couple.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

FWIW, it may not be the "proper" way to use OT2, but is has sure worked for me.

1) Get all your equipment (bow, arrows, sight, etc.) input properly and correct.
2) IGNORE what FPS is calculated
3) Get 2 GOOD marks, I chose 20 & 50, but 20 & 60 would be better.
4) Got to the Mark Marks tab and enter your mark for 20 yards.
5) Review what OT2 calculates for your 50 yd (or whatever other mark you got).
6) If the 50 yd mark is NOT what you determined to be correct, do the following:
A) Go back to the equipment tab and plug in a "manual" FPS, changing it just a little at the time.
B) Go back and see what the 50 yd mark is now.
Rinse & repeat steps A & B UNTIL the 50 yd mark is what you determined to be correct.

I date all my sight tapes and using the method described above I have been using the same set of mark since 6/19. And every shoot I have been to since, I've managed a new PB.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

JAVI said:


> I suggest a 30 and 60 yard mark:wink:


I agree. To much variance in a 20 yard mark. I can be 8 clicks off and still catch an inside out X's.

I personally have found the best results from a 40 and 60 yard mark.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ignore the programs fps settings....your bow is faster then what Hoyt list so the program is always slow. It's always off 5-8fps for me.
> 
> Also....junk in junk out. Get ONE GREAT MARK. Doesn't matter if it's 20 or 80....all you need is one DEAD ON mark or at least be within a few clicks.
> 
> Then put that info in....your shot in marks will be withing a few clicks unless you are doing something wrong. If you can't get it just give me a call one evening and I will walk you through it.


That's what I thought. Since I can get up to 30 yards at my home, I shot 15, 20, 25 and 30. Measured the sight radius and peep height using my drawing board...measured arrow weight...also tried my chrono results...plugged into OT2. Printed out a scale on plain paper and checked the spacing between 20 and 30 yards. Not even close.  Am I doing something wrong or expecting too much? 



JAVI said:


> I suggest a 30 and 60 yard mark:wink:





WV Has Been said:


> I agree. To much variance in a 20 yard mark. I can be 8 clicks off and still catch an inside out X's.
> 
> I personally have found the best results from a 40 and 60 yard mark.


I'm assuming I need two known shot-in distances for your approach. Thought I could side-step that...maybe not?


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

WV Has Been said:


> I agree. To much variance in a 20 yard mark. I can be 8 clicks off and still catch an inside out X's.
> 
> I personally have found the best results from a 40 and 60 yard mark.


I am with Brian also, although I use a 30 yd and a 80 yd mark. Then play with the tape or card and see if marks are correct.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> That's what I thought. Since I can get up to 30 yards at my home, I shot 15, 20, 25 and 30. Measured the sight radius and peep height using my drawing board...measured arrow weight...also tried my chrono results...plugged into OT2. Printed out a scale on plain paper and checked the spacing between 20 and 30 yards. Not even close.  Am I doing something wrong or expecting too much?
> 
> 
> I'm assuming I need two known shot-in distances for your approach. Thought I could side-step that...maybe not?



Just use your 30 mark. You don't need to line them up....you will be entering your Click mark. There is a box in the Make Marks section for entering this info.

One box will ask for your reference # from the scale on the back of the site....the box under that will be for the yardage...then hit the = button.

So it will say 25+14 ....30 yds...=.....then the chart will be generated. You check your marks off that sheet. Then print out the card or the tape and slap it on so the mark lines up with your 30.:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just use your 30 mark. You don't need to line them up....you will be entering your Click mark. There is a box in the Make Marks section for entering this info.
> 
> One box will ask for your reference # from the scale on the back of the site....the box under that will be for the yardage...then hit the = button.
> 
> So it will say 25+14 ....30 yds...=.....then the chart will be generated. You check your marks off that sheet. Then print out the card or the tape and slap it on so the mark lines up with your 30.:wink:


Thanks. I think I understand. Make sure your cell phone is charged for this evening. :wink:

Does this effect the spacing of the marks...or just the starting or reference point?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks. I think I understand. Make sure your cell phone is charged for this evening. :wink:
> 
> Does this effect the spacing of the marks...or just the starting or reference point?


:thumb: 

Your spacing should be roughly the same no matter what as far as the program. But your shot in spacing may differ from them depending on how good you hold or HOW you hold. 

The program is going to give you the "correct" spacing though. But if your hold pattern is big then it is going to give you something that is gonna make your marks look really funny or printed off tape look funny. So if you hold on the spot 90% of the time or there about....it is going to be very easy to get good marks. If you hold is more all over or in a circle the size of say the Pro line....you may have a tough time.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks. I think I understand. Make sure your cell phone is charged for this evening. :wink:
> 
> Does this effect the spacing of the marks...or just the starting or reference point?


Both.. :wink:

As most have stated.. you are best using a medium and long range reference. I use a 30 and 60 with AA.. I am usually pretty much spot on with my tapes if I give it good marks to start with. :wink: I then check all my other marks, from 20 to 80 to ensure they are all on.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Your spacing should be roughly the same no matter what as far as the program. But your shot in spacing may differ from them depending on how good you hold or HOW you hold.
> 
> The program is going to give you the "correct" spacing though. But if your hold pattern is big then it is going to give you something that is gonna make your marks look really funny or printed off tape look funny. So if you hold on the spot 90% of the time or there about....it is going to be very easy to get good marks. If you hold is more all over or in a circle the size of say the Pro line....you may have a tough time.


I feel confident with the marks I got last night. Was holding good and grouping was excellent. :tongue: Just surprised when the spacing was off. IMO if the program functions accurately, sight radius and arrow speed should be *THE* factors in calculating marks. Of course thats coming from a former pin shooter who is probably over-simplifying the process. 



IGluIt4U said:


> Both.. :wink:
> 
> As most have stated.. you are best using a medium and long range reference. I use a 30 and 60 with AA.. I am usually pretty much spot on with my tapes if I give it good marks to start with. :wink: I then check all my other marks, from 20 to 80 to ensure they are all on.


That's what I figured. Was trying the lazy man's way of getting some good starting marks...without going to the range.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> OK...I've stepped into this FS setup big time.  Trying to get an accurate sight tape from OT2...and just can't get there.  I've done the sight radius and peep height measurments...used their calculated arrow speed and the reading from my chrono...the tape just doesn't match the shot-in settings. Any recommendations or ideas?


Buy Archers Advantage, easy to use. I can not get good marks from OT2. OT2 has a better shaft selector for proper spine, but AA's tapes are miles better than OT2. You shpouldnt have to put in a 100 different items into the program and it prints bad tapes..........


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Buy Archers Advantage, easy to use. I can not get good marks from OT2. OT2 has a better shaft selector for proper spine, but AA's tapes are miles better than OT2. You shpouldnt have to put in a 100 different items into the program and it prints bad tapes..........


Yep, heard that from a few others too. Thanks.

And I thought switching to FS would only require some more bow toys.  Jeez....here we go. :wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep, heard that from a few others too. Thanks.
> 
> And I thought switching to FS would only require some more bow toys.  Jeez....here we go. :wink:


You do know you can make your own tape......Just shoot in 10 thru 80yds :wink:.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> You do know you can make your own tape......Just shoot in 10 thru 80yds :wink:.


I know.  Like I said...tried to take the easy route. Should know better.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> I know.  Like I said...tried to take the easy route. Should know better.


OT2 will give a good sight tape or card if you use multiple marks and ignore the precalculated speed or your chrono speed. 

Small things can drastically affect a sight mark. Nose position on the string, consistency at anchor can all affect the individual mark or the tape overall.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

swerve said:


> OT2 will give a good sight tape or card if you use multiple marks and ignore the precalculated speed or your chrono speed.
> 
> Small things can drastically affect a sight mark. Nose position on the string, consistency at anchor can all affect the individual mark or the tape overall.


I shot in 30 thru 80 and the tape just plain didnt work. That weekend I shot with Hornet, Hinkel and Nino. My marks were off by a mile. OT2 just doesnt work for all setups I guess. Heck ask Hinkel if OT2 works. OT2's arrow selector is great, just there tapes dont work for me. I have had no problems with AA. You are dead on with anchor, that is about as important as it gets. A smidge hear and there will have you off.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> I shot in 30 thru 80 and the tape just plain didnt work. That weekend I shot with Hornet, Hinkel and Nino. My marks were off by a mile. OT2 just doesnt work for all setups I guess. Heck ask Hinkel if OT2 works. OT2's arrow selector is great, just there tapes dont work for me. I have had no problems with AA. You are dead on with anchor, that is about as important as it gets. A smidge hear and there will have you off.


Yea there are days that I don't like all the tweaking but haven't had it to where I don't have a workable one or couldn't get a workable one. 

AA on a Palm is most definitely a more user freindly set up.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Yeah Hinky has a real issue with OT2, I can tell by his rants about it...:wink:

That's why they make Fords, Chevys, Dodge and other auto makes... so everyone can find something they like.

OT2 has never once given me bad marks that I couldn't trace to something I did incorrectly... It sure isn't bothering Dietmar any or Jimmy Williams when I made a tape for his bow and he set the IFAA North American Record for a Finger shooter on the Animal round last year in Houston... http://www.ifaa-archery.org/pages/rcd_north_am_field.htm

There isn't anything wrong with Perry's AA either, but I just didn't care for some of the asumptions it makes and switched to OT2. I haven't used AA in several generations and never on a Palm... so maybe it's gotten better....

but then again... I'm as likely to own a Palm Pilot as I am a parallel limbed bow...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, I talked to my buddy Hornet last night and he gave me a little OT2 training session. :wink: This FS novice has a better understanding of making sight tapes today. I'll find out how close they are tomorrow night. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep we got ole' md squared away....I think:wink:

Jerry your tab is getting long though.....I am gonna be able to by 3 or 4 doz Nano Pros when that check comes in :wink:


----------

